# Vienna and Vegas, fresh grooms



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas sneaking a kiss


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

They are so cute together, I can't even stand it! Love them!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Love the last two pics! They look so happy! Not to mention gorgeous!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

They're so cute together! I like Vienna's new trim!
We can talk woes of growing out girlie topknots and ears


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! I left her bractlets as 'boots' because the bather through they were totally the coolest thing in the world being up higher, we'll see how it works.

Oooh, are you growing Lacey's topknot out too? What're you working towards? I want Vienna to look like this dog, it's SO COOL!
Tripp Full Body Shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

They are so cute!!! I love the kissing picture! LOL!! I see you're growing out Vienna's high waters... LOL!! She looks darling!! 
Looks like Vegas adores her! 

Why can't the topknot be tied for hunting?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm working on growing out her tail base too.. it was shaved half and half, not such a good look for a 6.5 inch tail.

I don't have Vegas's topknot tied for hunting because it was too much of a hassel to keep retying, its just easier to have his visibilty always at 100%. It's too bad.. his hair is much better than V's, I planned on her being my groom dog and him being my working dog, but he just has all the good lol.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

They are SO cute together! It's like she's been with you forever!
She's the same size as Mitch. He's about 25.5 and 60-65 lbs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She is beautiful! And she is the exact same size as Henry. He is 26 inches tall and exactly 60 pounds


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Thanks guys! I left her bractlets as 'boots' because the bather through they were totally the coolest thing in the world being up higher, we'll see how it works.
> 
> Oooh, are you growing Lacey's topknot out too? What're you working towards? I want Vienna to look like this dog, it's SO COOL!
> Tripp Full Body Shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I am growing Lacey's topknot out Similar to your picture but not quite as long. I want to band the front and then lightly blend the back into her neck hair and ears. I'm hoping to put her in a modern later this year. I'm hoping the forum members will critique and help me with my shaping.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You are so blessed to have both Vegas and Vienna! They are so pretty individually AND together. Love seeing them play.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoo:

PHotos are awsome !! I love the one they are on their hind legs like two little cubs wrestling.. Great shots ! Great grooming job.. 
Wanna come to my house ? LOL


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG I LOVE them!!! They are so ADORABLE together!! What a perfect pair!! Wow Vienna is a big girl!! So glad they are getting along so well!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Whitepoodles, I think I would be too intimidated to groom show dogs! Even out of coat! Lol, I'd be afraid of screwing it up!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

They look amazing!! I wish I had the fancy equiptment to make mine look that good. I think my next investment will be a nice dryer!

Whitepoodles..if you lived closer I'd love to get my hands on your dogs! But you'd have to live with me learning!


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the identical smiles pic. How is it having two? Are they still as interested in loving and pleasing you as a single spoo?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wowbaby said:


> I love the identical smiles pic. How is it having two? Are they still as interested in loving and pleasing you as a single spoo?


I love having two! They are still just as in love with me as they are with each other!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG I love them both! Vienna looks so much better theses days. What a pretty girl. They're both lucky to have you!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh they really are just the cutest pair!  I LOVE the photo of Vegas sneaking in a kiss, gosh that is so adorable. They look great too! Vegas is as handsome as ever, and Vienna looks so plush and pretty after being groomed!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

ah! they so cute those two! pretty!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I just love them, they are so adorable together.

I didn't realize how big she is!

How big is Vegas??


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

They are super cute!!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Very cute! Lincoln I like to keep his leg poofs as "leg warmers" too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love multiples! They are adorable together. She is becoming your dog - it shows. You are a great owner and groomer.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Taxtell, Vegas is 23 inches and about 25 pounds. 

Thanks tons everyone! They're really made for each other it seems.


----------



## ziggysmom (Sep 1, 2010)

they are so cute...i can't get over it.

vegas has the most adorable grin


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Taxtell, Vegas is 23 inches and about 25 pounds.
> 
> Thanks tons everyone! They're really made for each other it seems.


25 pounds???? are you sure? poof is about 50 pounds and 24 or so inches.

btw, they are both delightful


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

They are THE MOST ADORABLE couple!! It's "true spoo-love" for sure. I LOVE seeing them frolic!! You gotta know those two were meant to live together. That "kiss" photo is just too precious!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

This set of photos really made me grin. They are soooo cute together, and separately of course. It's obvious how happy they both are. So fun to watch.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL SORRY! He's 45 pounds! HAR!


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

Soooo cute! These are so adorable together! Reminds me of Rusty and Kadie! Oodles of poodle love


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awwww, what super sweet pics of them! LOVE the kissing pic! Very, very lovely pics of them.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Thanks guys!
> *
> Whitepoodles, I think I would be too intimidated to groom show dogs! Even out of coat! Lol, I'd be afraid of screwing it up!*




Fluffyspoo:

Nonsense, HAIR GROWS BACK.. 

I screwed up major time experimenting on my dogs so what.. you cant be sued..


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> They look amazing!! I wish I had the fancy equiptment to make mine look that good. I think my next investment will be a nice dryer!
> 
> *Whitepoodles..if you lived closer I'd love to get my hands on your dogs! But you'd have to live with me learning!*





Celtickitti:

PLEAAAASE come over, I need you


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Rofl! Yeah Vienna's groom is intersting right now.. working on growing it out so she's kinda a glorified hot mess right now, Vegas is just poofy, waiting for the real coat change to hit. I hope I'm able to handle it at like.. an inch and a half length all over.

How'd you screw it up? ;D


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Such cute photos. They have so much fun together. Love the last one with Vegas sneaking a kiss!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, I love the pictures where Vegas kisses Vienna - too cute!!!


----------

